# Solved: copy and paste using knoppix?



## 400025 (Apr 19, 2005)

hey im new to linux and I just downloaded a copy of knoppix and i made the live cd it works great but I cant seem to copy and paste files on my hard drive I just get an error cannot copy file ______ . Can I even write to my hard drive using knoppix v7.3 or is there some thing else i need to do?


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Just exactly how are you trying to copy and paste things to your hard drive? And what are you trying to copy? Is the hard drive windows-based?
lynch


----------



## 400025 (Apr 19, 2005)

first I go to the files i want to copy [on the hard drive ] then I select the files I want to copy and I hit edit copy then I open the file that I want to move the files to and I hit edit paste, thats when the error comes up saying [cant copy file]. yes the hard drive is windows based and the files are anything from text documents to pictures and music. thanks for your reply


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Knoppix mounts those drives as "read-only" so you cant screw up things. If you are using ntfs on the windows drive, you probably dont want to write access anyway.
From the Knoppix-FAQ:


> Q: I see the partitions from my hard disk on the desktop and can access
> their contents when I click on them, but if I try to write to them I
> always get the error message "access denied". How can I write to my
> existing partitions?
> ...


HTH
lynch


----------



## 400025 (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks for the info I do have ntfs


----------



## 400025 (Apr 19, 2005)

am I correct in assuming that because I cant write to the hard drive that if I Go online that there is no way of getting a virus or could a virus be written to enable writing to the hard drive.
any input would be appreciated


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

If you mean go online using Knoppix and have a virus put on your drive ,I doubt it. Keep the hard drive unmounted and you should be safe. As far as " could a virus be written to enable writing to the hard drive"? Let's not give anyone any ideas. 
lynch


----------



## 400025 (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks for the feedback :up:


----------

